# Should we dress UP?



## debsTechs (Aug 13, 2014)

Just curious does every one here dress up suit, tie, blazer? Or more a a t-shirt jean thing?
does it matter?

Thanks


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I dress like Larry The Cable Guy ...,I dress down
It's Florida just dressing the ******* part


Git it done


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Polo shirt and long pants here.
Casual but nice.
I don't think a T-shirt is a good idea, I know some do it here.
Definitely not a suit!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

debsTechs said:


> Just curious does every one here dress up suit, tie, blazer? Or more a a t-shirt jean thing?
> does it matter?
> 
> Thanks


Here is a good post to read in answer to your question.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-a-first-day-i-am-stunned.2063/


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

T-shirt,shorts and sneakers. Been doing it for a year. Want me to dress up, double the rates.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

NO. In my opinion you should dress comfortably, but not look like a slob. Just like with the water and candy question, Uber has nothing to lose to suggest that you dress "to the nines." It costs Uber nothing. Uber will try to keep the experience as upscale as they can, *without spending any of their own money*.


----------



## debsTechs (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks all


----------



## debsTechs (Aug 13, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Here is a good post to read in answer to your question.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/what-a-first-day-i-am-stunned.2063/


Thanks I saw that after my post of course lol..


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sorry overlooked welcoming you to the forum!

*Welcome to the forum Deb!

*


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

debsTechs said:


> Just curious does every one here dress up suit, tie, blazer? Or more a a t-shirt jean thing?
> does it matter?
> 
> Thanks


Absolutely not. I wear a t-shirt, sweatpants and sandals every time. 4.78 right now over 1250 trips. I dress according to the pay I receive.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

debsTechs said:


> Just curious does every one here dress up suit, tie, blazer? Or more a a t-shirt jean thing?
> does it matter?
> 
> Thanks


Deb dress the way that you feel comfortable on any given day. "Be Yourself".


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

Drove last night in a nice tank top and shorts with flip flops. My uber ratings were lower than I'm used to, 4.67. Normally I'm at 4.8 to 5.0. Back to long pants and a nicer shirt.


----------



## debsTechs (Aug 13, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Sorry overlooked welcoming you to the forum!
> 
> *Welcome to the forum Deb!
> *


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Westerly (Aug 3, 2014)

I generally wear a collared shirt and black jeans.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Westerly said:


> I generally wear a collared shirt and black jeans.


UberX always collared shirt and pants (khaki or denim) and comfortable but not trashy footwear. *NEVER SANDALS OR FLIP FLOPS, EVER
*
I have seen way too many a "filet'o'foot" when the vehicle gets in a low speed collision, yet some of the plastic trim near the driver's left foot always manages to break away and lacerates the driver's exposed foot. Hence the term "filet'o'foot" and the reason I never ever go barefoot while driving. Not to mention your sandal-ed foot might slip off the brake pedal during a panic brake or when you apply full braking force...

UberBLACK : long sleeve dress shirt and black slacks or suit pants, black leather faux dress shoes (mine are sketchers). During the day I may wear a Polo shirt, but always long sleeve dress shirt when the sun goes down.


----------



## theeaglejax (Aug 16, 2014)

Polo and jeans/cargos/khakis and shoes. Driving uberX menas a more casual experience.


----------



## UberHick (Aug 17, 2014)

Its hot here in Houston. Im thinking about going shirtless.


----------



## theeaglejax (Aug 16, 2014)

If I did that would certainly lead to 1 star events


----------



## debsTechs (Aug 13, 2014)

UberHick said:


> Its hot here in Houston. Im thinking about going shirtless.


Lol...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

"Did someone say dress-up? That's the only way I can give the SS the slip and grab a UBER."


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

I picked up a few 5.11 Tactical Performance Polo shirts to wear for Uber, been wearing them for years in EMS and love them. They wick moisture, don't wrinkle, very comfortable, and stain resistant. 
http://www.511tactical.com/performance-short-sleeve-polo.html

For pants... Dress Sweatpants. Nice and comfortable for long hours of sitting in my car.
http://www.betabrand.com/black-dress-pant-sweatpants.html

Very comfortable, yet still professional looking.


----------



## goldenboyrb (Jul 30, 2014)

yeah well, it would look funny driving a regular car, then come out fully suited like Ranjit on HIMYM.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

I wore a suit a couple of times, it's too uncomfortable, mostly because I like driving with the windows open whenever the temperature is above 50, but can't do that with passengers. Usually now it's jeans and a polo or khakis and a polo. The only exception was when there was some big chandelier unveiling downtown a few months ago. All my riders were wearing tuxedos (well, the male ones at least) that night, so I figured I should wear a suit.

I only drove for Lyft one or two nights, but I think the last night I wore the Miller High Life shirt that my girlfriend always tries to hide at the back of my dresser because she thinks is too *******-y.


----------



## anexfanatic (Aug 10, 2014)

I usually don a nice polo or tee shirt with khaki shorts (right above the knees) or jeans. Comfort is important to me as much as appearance. Sometimes, I'll wear a casual dress shirt from American Eagle/Aeropostale.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I wear a dark button down shirt with dark jeans, works best for me.

when I wear my LOUD Hawaiian shirts my ratings drop


----------



## Seaghost (Aug 26, 2014)

In SoCal and have been driving for a couple of months, overall 4.86 rating. I know peeps here that wear nothing but pants and collared shirts but I dress for the weather. Being coastal sometimes its cold sometimes warm so I wear either cargo shorts or jeans, never dress slacks, too uncomfortable. As far as a shirt I wear t-shirts during the week and collared shirts on the weekends. I never work days, always nights so I can get away with a more casual style. And I NEVER open doors, hell I don't get out of the car except when I need to help them put something in the trunk. I've been asked about that and I tell them if they want that service go black, and the majority of customers I deal with are used to black service. I do usually have water for the weekends along with gum but nothing fancy. And the other part of the puzzle is your vehicle, I don't know how many times I have been told about dirty and worn out cars that other drivers are using, esp lyft. Sorry but that's the comments I get, and this comes about on most rides since mine is a new 2014 Avalon Limited Hybrid.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

I always wear black pants, white long sleve shirt and black tie (all from wallmart $16/$14/$10 each) I also wear a black Armani Jacket (LUCKY thrift shopping find $20+$30 for tailoring)...I drive UberX, but my car is a BLACK Lincoln Towncar..... I've worn jeans a couple days, but it just looks weird to have your driver wearing jeans in that kind of car..... Anyway, my clients eat it up and my ratings are good ( 200 rides @4.91)..I also get hit on a lot by my female passengers, not that it matters as I'm attached, but to answer your question YES it DOES make a difference..

This may be over the top, but I'm lookig into buying one of those huge full on chauffeurs hats that limo and taxi drivers used to weat in the 50's 60's 70's  I think my riders would LOVE it, and I can already picture some rowdy party girls pulling it off my head and putting it on...


----------



## mkelady (Jul 15, 2014)

hi Deb, I'm in Milwaukee, so usually a polo and khakis or nice capris with casual shoes, no flip flops...but this isn't FL 
Will be in parka and snowshoes soon...


----------

